# Internationalisierung über Properties Datei



## kossy (14. Dez 2012)

Hallo !

Ich möchte in eine JSP Seite einen ResourceBUndle einbauen. Dazu habe ich eine Propertie Datei definiert, in der nach dem Muster *variablenname=variablenwert* einige Textkonstanten defineirt wurden. Leider werden mir diese nicht auf meiner HTML/JSP Seite angezeigt.

Hier exemplarisch ein Stückchen Code:


```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<%@ page language="java" import="java.util.*" %>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<% ResourceBundle resource = ResourceBundle.getBundle("nameproperties"); %>
<div>
    <% if (request.getParameterMap().containsKey("mistake")) { %>			
	<p font-size:10px;"> <%  resource.getString("text_const_1"); %></p>
    <% } %>
```

Ich erhalte keine Exception, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass die properties Datei auch gefunden wurde.

Lese ich hier evtl. nicht korrekt aus der datei innerhlab der Zeile* resource.getString("text_const_1");*

Danke für eure Hilfe !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## brauner1990 (14. Dez 2012)

Debugging geht ja bei diesen schwieriger, daher versuch dir doch mal die keys alle ausgeben zu lassen die im ressourcebundle existent sind, das wäre eine möglichkeit zu gucken ob alles vorhanden ist was vorhanden sein sollte


----------



## kossy (14. Dez 2012)

```
<p><%  resource.getKeys();   %> </p>
```


also die Zeile liefert mir leider auf meiner JSP Seite kein Ergebnis


----------



## Marcinek (14. Dez 2012)

Ich Frage mich wo den da steht, dass er es überhaupt ausgeben sollte.


----------



## kossy (14. Dez 2012)

Bessere variante, aber leider auch ohne gewünschtes Resultat:


```
<% ResourceBundle resource = ResourceBundle.getBundle("texte");
   Enumeration <String> keys = resource.getKeys();  
   
   while (keys.hasMoreElements()) {
    String key = keys.nextElement(); %>
    
    <p> <% key.toString(); %> </p>
    <%
   }
%>
```


----------



## Marcinek (14. Dez 2012)

Nochmal bisschen genauer:


```
<% key.toString(); %>
```

Das hier gibt nix aus. Es macht key.toString() ende.


----------



## MZ3291 (14. Dez 2012)

Warum verwendest du kein Stripes ? würde die Sache ein bischen einfacher machen und würde die Werte automatisch aus der StripesResources.properties holen.. entweder indem du (zB Buttons) mit dem entsprechenden Key benennst oder mit <fmt:message key="key aus der properties"/> (mit <%@taglib prefix="fmt" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/fmt"%>)

The Stripes Book


----------

